# What state to get SE license?



## IngCarlos (Jun 14, 2017)

All - I passed both portions of the exam in Texas, and as most of you know, there is no SE license in this state. What state has a very quick application timeline to submit an application so that I can obtain the 1st SE license? I have heard Nebraska and Nevada, but I want to see what other people know.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 14, 2017)

I went with IL as while it can definitely take a while to get approved it's a cheap SE license to maintain. However, if getting "SE" behind your name quickly was more important then I agree that one of the Western states starting with N is probably best.


----------



## IngCarlos (Jun 14, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I went with IL as while it can definitely take a while to get approved it's a cheap SE license to maintain. However, if getting "SE" behind your name quickly was more important then I agree that one of the Western states starting with N is probably best.


Thank you, I would like to apply to IL but I have heard a lot of stories about how complicated and lengthy the process is, I know I will have issues since my bachelor's degree is from a foreigner institution though I have a MSc and PhD from a school here in the US.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 14, 2017)

IngCarlos said:


> Thank you, I would like to apply to IL but I have heard a lot of stories about how complicated and lengthy the process is, I know I will have issues since my bachelor's degree is from a foreigner institution though I have a MSc and PhD from a school here in the US.


Well, that might cause some delays for any state you apply to. The biggest issue most have with IL (beyond IL's lengthy time to respond to anything) is their structural experience requirements. If you took a number of structural courses in getting your MSc and PhD then you should be fine.

So, I'd take a look at IL as well as the others and see what you feel you can get the easiest. I'd also email the various state boards you're looking at with questions about your background and how it affects licensure before making a final decision. While IL took a while to get back to me they at least were reasonably helpful with my questions.

For reference, I had to resubmit my application twice to IL and was dealing with the NCEES records fiasco when I applied. It took me about 2.5 months start to finish to get licensed in IL. Most of that delay was waiting for NCEES to get the records straightened out. Only about 1 month was IL farting around with my application.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm looking at this now as well, as apparently I can't just have NCEES review my record to add MLSE, I have to send it to a state first.  I offered to just pay them the same transmittal fee to just look at my record, but they were not super helpful.  Looking at Nebraska now.  

TehMighty, did you have to do an interview with IL?  One of my coworkers applied and actually had to do an in person just because he didn't sit for the exam in Chicago.  It was 10 years ago so hopefully would have changed, but still...


----------



## IngCarlos (Jun 14, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I'm looking at this now as well, as apparently I can't just have NCEES review my record to add MLSE, I have to send it to a state first.  I offered to just pay them the same transmittal fee to just look at my record, but they were not super helpful.  Looking at Nebraska now.
> 
> TehMighty, did you have to do an interview with IL?  One of my coworkers applied and actually had to do an in person just because he didn't sit for the exam in Chicago.  It was 10 years ago so hopefully would have changed, but still...


I am looking at Nebraska as well, did you finalize your NCEES record? It seems like it is a requirement to apply in that state.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 14, 2017)

IngCarlos said:


> I am looking at Nebraska as well, did you finalize your NCEES record? It seems like it is a requirement to apply in that state.


I have had an NCEES record as a PE for a few years, so just need to update a reference then yes, should be good.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 14, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I'm looking at this now as well, as apparently I can't just have NCEES review my record to add MLSE, I have to send it to a state first.  I offered to just pay them the same transmittal fee to just look at my record, but they were not super helpful.  Looking at Nebraska now.
> 
> TehMighty, did you have to do an interview with IL?  One of my coworkers applied and actually had to do an in person just because he didn't sit for the exam in Chicago.  It was 10 years ago so hopefully would have changed, but still...


After the records update debacle I would 100% agree with the sentiment that NCEES is not "super helpful". My advice is avoid paying NCEES money wherever possible.

I did not have to interview with IL. They had no issue with me taking my SE exam in Maine. Their only beef was my documented experience. I didn't meet the education requirements so went in under the 8 years experience alternative. However, my last 2 years have been under my own stamp and they seemed to not understand that this was something an engineer can do with just a PE license. However, after frigging with their forms getting all the dots on the "i"s and all the crosses on the "t"s, and sending a strongly worded letter stating that I had 8+ years of engineering experience and to show me where in their rules it said that I needed more than the typical 4 years working under a licensed PE, I got a SE license a week or so later.



OHBridgeGuy said:


> I have had an NCEES record as a PE for a few years, so just need to update a reference then yes, should be good.


Just an FYI, if you haven't updated your NCEES record after they updated their system then you're in for about 20 headaches.

For further details read this:


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm still just confused as to why I have to send it to a state in order for them to look at my record.  I have transmitted it twice in the last year so everything is up to date except passing my SE, all they need to do is look at it to add a designation for which I was even willing to pay them.

Anyway, guess I will just get another license.  Maybe my firm will find some work in Nebraska.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing about how they handle the records makes sense.


----------



## Yashar_sy (Jun 14, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I went with IL as while it can definitely take a while to get approved it's a cheap SE license to maintain. However, if getting "SE" behind your name quickly was more important then I agree that one of the Western states starting with N is probably best.


I haven't researched it much since I still need to pass the lateral but why not California? I know they want you to be a PE for 3 or 4 years and obviously a PE there but any reason (or experience) why not CA besides the mentioned?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 15, 2017)

More expensive, you need the CA PE first, and I believe you still have to take the CA specific seismic exam. It may also be that you need references from other CA SEs but I'm not sure on this one. In short, I quickly concluded that you should only get a CA SE if you actually need one. Being on the East coast this is definitely not a license I'll need in the near future.


----------



## Lomarandil (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know how much this swings the balance back in CA's favor, but I had two of my references submitted from NV SEs. Generally I think CA is OK with references from any SE state with similar requirements.


----------



## sayed (Jun 16, 2017)

i am not understanding the point of this post

Why would one get the SE license from another state? Since OP mentioning random states, i'm assuming he does not live there.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 16, 2017)

sayed said:


> i am not understanding the point of this post
> 
> Why would one get the SE license from another state? Since OP mentioning random states, i'm assuming he does not live there.


Most engineers consider it inappropriate to put "SE" at the end of your name unless you're licensed in some state that required the 16-hour SE exam for "something". Either a title restriction or separate SE license. I personally think that a state that gives a roster designation of "structural" and having passed the 16-hour SE is sufficient to use the post-nominal letters SE, but it's really not that expensive to get a license in a random state like IL or CA that licenses SE separately.


----------



## sayed (Jun 16, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Most engineers consider it in appropriate to put "SE" at the end of your name unless you're licensed in some state that required the 16-hour SE exam for "something". Either a title restriction or separate SE license. I personally think that a state that gives a roster designation of "structural" and having passed the 16-hour SE is sufficient to use the post-nominal letters SE, but it's really not that expensive to get a license in a random state like IL or CA that licenses SE separately.


oh ok

my board says you can put whatever title you deem is appropriate. so SE next to one's name works without taking the test.

i suppose once you have the actual SE license elsewhere you could offer services anyways


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 21, 2017)

sayed said:


> oh ok
> 
> my board says you can put whatever title you deem is appropriate. so SE next to one's name works without taking the test.
> 
> i suppose once you have the actual SE license elsewhere you could offer services anyways


I would definitely not go that far.  Putting an SE next to one's name without taking the test could easily be construed as misrepresenting your qualifications as having passed and could open you to board action.  Once you have passed the test that may be ok, but I'm waiting until I at least have a license in a roster state or MLSE designation from NCEES before I put SE on anything.


----------



## sayed (Jun 22, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I would definitely not go that far.  Putting an SE next to one's name without taking the test could easily be construed as misrepresenting your qualifications as having passed and could open you to board action.  Once you have passed the test that may be ok, but I'm waiting until I at least have a license in a roster state or MLSE designation from NCEES before I put SE on anything.


Not to be rude, but i'm going to trust the chief prosecuting attorney at the Board of engineers over a random person online regarding this.

it wouldn't be misrepresenting yourself if your career and job title revolves around structural engineering


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 22, 2017)

sayed said:


> Not to be rude, but i'm going to trust the chief prosecuting attorney at the Board of engineers over a random person online regarding this.
> 
> it wouldn't be misrepresenting yourself if your career and job title revolves around structural engineering


While I know what you mean sayed keep in mind that your state board attorney is likely only considering your state and perhaps the surrounding states. However, other states may not consider this kosher. For example, if you hand out a business card that makes it's way to a business based in IL then they could come back to you saying you misrepresented your licenses and offered to practice structural engineering without a license in IL. Extreme and unreasonable I know, and I doubt this will happen, but I use it to point out that your boards attorney is only looking out for the states interest and not your own.

It also doesn't protect against someone trying to sue you if they hired you and then tried to say you misled them or something. But, of course, anyone can sue for anything. Overall I agree with OHBridgeGuy; I wouldn't put SE on my name until I at least had passed the SE or was grandfathered in to having an SE.


----------



## sayed (Jun 22, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> While I know what you mean sayed keep in mind that your state board attorney is likely only considering your state and perhaps the surrounding states.


yes, he only address this particular state. i'm positive he doesn't know or care about how other states handles this.



TehMightyEngineer said:


> However, other states may not consider this kosher. For example, if you hand out a business card that makes it's way to a business based in IL then they could come back to you saying you misrepresented your licenses and offered to practice structural engineering without a license in IL.


that is highly illogical. if my card is from new york and ends up in new jersey, they could say the same thing about the PE. i'm not licensed in NJ regardless. Why would any of this matter if i am only offering services in the state in which i am licensed?

What would the NJ board do? put a strike against my non existent license?



TehMightyEngineer said:


> It also doesn't protect against someone trying to sue you if they hired you and then tried to say you misled them or something.


going back to my earlier comment, "it wouldn't be misrepresenting yourself if your career and job title revolves around structural engineering"

i think people who took the SE test is making too much of a deal regrading the designation beside their name.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 22, 2017)

sayed said:


> that is highly illogical. if my card is from new york and ends up in new jersey, they could say the same thing about the PE. i'm not licensed in NJ regardless. Why would any of this matter if i am only offering services in the state in which i am licensed?


Super illogical but since when has that stopped people from causing legal trouble. Only took me a little bit to dig up one of these:

*HOUSTON, STANLEY M., III
Unlicensed
Citation 5096-U
Final: December 30, 2001
Action: Order of Abatement, $500 Fine*

Investigation revealed that Stanley M. Houston III violated section 6787(h) of the Business and Professions Code. The records of the Board show that Stanley M. Houston III is not licensed by the Board as a Professional Engineer. Investigation revealed that Houston used the initials "P.E.," An abbreviation of a restricted titled, on his business cards. Houston was ordered to cease and desist violating the law and to pay an administrative fine to the Board in the amount of $500.00.

Also, this article from ASCE: http://www.asce.org/question-of-ethics-articles/nov-2007/ 



sayed said:


> What would the NJ board do? put a strike against my non existent license?


They give you a cease and desist order, a fine, and then refer your case to the attorneys general office which can bring further charges against you if it was egregious.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 22, 2017)

sayed said:


> i think people who took the SE test is making too much of a deal regrading the designation beside their name.


I think something that should clarify my statement, if you have not taken the SE exam but work in structural engineering I think this would be perfectly appropriate:

John Doe, PE

Structural Engineer

XXXXX Firm

In fact before my PE I often put my name, EI then "Project Structural Engineer" below.  My state allows the use of the term "engineer" for anyone who has an ABET BS degree in engineering, but even that can be a state by state difference - in some you must be a licensed PE to use the term.

What I don't think would be allowable is this:

John Doe, PE, SE

XXXXXX Firm

The "SE" designation after the name is commonly understood to mean the test and associated license, and I think invites inquiry.  



TehMightyEngineer said:


> Super illogical but since when has that stopped people from causing legal trouble.


I agree, sometimes it can seem illogical or overly anal regulating these designations but until all the states get on board with passing legislation to normalize all the language, it is what we have to deal with.


----------



## sayed (Jun 23, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Super illogical but since when has that stopped people from causing legal trouble. Only took me a little bit to dig up one of these:
> 
> *HOUSTON, STANLEY M., III
> Unlicensed
> ...


Funny scenario, if my name were, Peter Edward Adams, i would be fined for having a  business card that says, P.E. Adams?  Something tells me, PROBABLY! lol



TehMightyEngineer said:


> They give you a cease and desist order, a fine, and then refer your case to the attorneys general office which can bring further charges against you if it was egregious.


They'd have no jurisdiction over me.   Especially since there'd be no business under my name that operates in NJ offering any sort of service.
 



OHBridgeGuy said:


> I think something that should clarify my statement, if you have not taken the SE exam but work in structural engineering I think this would be perfectly appropriate:
> 
> John Doe, PE
> 
> ...


This only addresses my state specifically, but since there is no statute against it and the board of engineers have no problem with it, there'd be no reason to NOT use that SE designation beside your name if that IS your background and the service you provide.

As the prosecuting attorney at my board said, since there is no SE license here having the letters by your name is inherently meaningless besides announcing to others of your background.


----------



## sayed (Jun 23, 2017)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Investigation revealed that Stanley M. Houston III violated section 6787(h) of the Business and Professions Code. The records of the Board show that Stanley M. Houston III is not licensed by the Board as a Professional Engineer. Investigation revealed that Houston used the initials "P.E.," An abbreviation of a restricted titled, on his business cards. Houston was ordered to cease and desist violating the law and to pay an administrative fine to the Board in the amount of $500.00.


i would really love to see if i find a case of a licensed PE who used the SE designation in a state that does not separately license them and got sued for it. I tried googling but couldn't find anything.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 23, 2017)

Not to really add to this conversation, all I can say is that it is not recommended to call yourself an SE unless you hold that title in a state that allows such a thing.

If you can, great. If you can't, that's ok too (You are an adult after all.)

Now remember the board rules and everyone play nice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 23, 2017)

I guess my interpretation is that when they say title, it is the words under your name, not the letters after it.   So it would be okay to say

John Doe, P.E.

Structural Engineer

but not

John Doe S.E.

unless you have passed the 16 hour structural engineering exam and are licensed to do so. 

I work in Illinios, and I am not even supposed to refer to myself as a Structural Engineer Intern (EVEN THOUGH THAT IS MY JOB TITLE!), as my FE was not the structural specific one offered in Illinois.

But hey, if you are comfortable with it and feel the risk is worth it, by all means go ahead and do it.  It is not my career and potential license that are on the line.  It is an offence that can result in the revocation of your license.


----------



## sayed (Jun 28, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> I guess my interpretation is that when they say title, it is the words under your name, not the letters after it.   So it would be okay to say
> 
> John Doe, P.E.
> 
> ...


No risk in my state.

No court cases (that the board is aware of) that has negatively impacted an engineer who does structural engineering but uses the initials SE without having taken the 16 hr test.

In the words of my state board, "it is just a test, it doesn't mean you are qualified just because you passed a test" (exact words from one person, two others made similar statements)

it was a little insulting when they told me this, but i suppose i kinda agree.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jun 28, 2017)

sayed said:


> In the words of my state board, "it is just a test, it doesn't mean you are qualified just because you passed a test" (exact words from one person, two others made similar statements)
> 
> it was a little insulting when they told me this, but i suppose i kinda agree.


So they are okay with anyone just calling themselves a PE?  I mean, it is just a test!  Something seems fishy to me.  But again like I said, not my issue to worry about it!


----------



## sayed (Jun 28, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> So they are okay with anyone just calling themselves a PE?  I mean, it is just a test!  Something seems fishy to me.  But again like I said, not my issue to worry about it!


re-read my posts


----------



## gogo (Jun 28, 2017)

sayed said:


> re-read my posts


what state is this? 

Personally, I have not come across a situation of this sort. On the contrary, there are few states like Pennsylvania that have non-engineers looking at engineers application and raising "good" questions. 

It is strange to say the least.


----------



## sayed (Jun 28, 2017)

gogo said:


> what state is this?
> 
> Personally, I have not come across a situation of this sort. On the contrary, there are few states like Pennsylvania that have non-engineers looking at engineers application and raising "good" questions.
> 
> It is strange to say the least.


It's illegal in my state to call yourself an engineer or use PE, like virtually every state. The issue here is using a qualifier, like SE, in a state that does not separately license structural.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 29, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> John Doe, P.E.
> 
> Structural Engineer
> 
> ...


This is exactly my thought.  I have passed the SE exam but live in a state that does not license or regulate it, however I am still not going to put it on my card or email signature until my Nebraska acceptance or MLSE review come back in - just wouldn't feel right about using the post-nominal until I am official with a board or NCEES.  My thought process is that all SE's are structural engineers but not all structural engineers are SE's.  



sayed said:


> No risk in my state.
> 
> No court cases (that the board is aware of) that has negatively impacted an engineer who does structural engineering but uses the initials SE without having taken the 16 hr test.


I guess you are ok then sayed, if I may ask, you seem to really want to use the post-nominal S.E.;  Why not just put your title of "Structural Engineer" under your name?  It seems like you have thoroughly vetted with your board, but if I were you it would concern me that the use of the post-nominal SE implies that you have passed the 16-hour exam and/or are licensed in one of the states that has a title or practice act, and that can stray into other ethics issues in terms of marketing qualifications.

At the end of the day, if your board allows then I guess you are ok; I just wouldn't feel comfortable myself.


----------



## sayed (Jun 29, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I guess you are ok then sayed, if I may ask, you seem to really want to use the post-nominal S.E.;  Why not just put your title of "Structural Engineer" under your name?  It seems like you have thoroughly vetted with your board, but if I were you it would concern me that the use of the post-nominal SE implies that you have passed the 16-hour exam and/or are licensed in one of the states that has a title or practice act, and that can stray into other ethics issues in terms of marketing qualifications.
> 
> At the end of the day, if your board allows then I guess you are ok; I just wouldn't feel comfortable myself.


i don't care about it and i'm not going to. i'd have to put a whole bunch of qualifiers by my name if i'm gonna do that. i don't even put PE by my name anymore. I'm just curious about the people who make such a big deal about putting SE next to their name if there's no statute against using it in their state.

There is nothing unethical about using a qualifier next to your name if you are qualified to perform services in that field (such as using EE, ME, CE, MEP, etc., whether or not you've been tested on it and whether or not you've gone to school for it), unless of course there is a law against doing so.  

i gotta close off this tab cuz i feel like i've been trolling around for a response, lol. I'm at my comp studying and this pops up every time there's a response. (yes, i had to justify my quick response) I think this topic has been beat to death long ago.


----------



## dvtn (Jun 29, 2017)

To those who dealt with the state of Nebraska, how long does it take for Nebraska to issue SE license by comity? I've got my NCEES record set up and am ready to transmit it to them. Just wondering how many weeks it will take for them to review and issue a license.


----------



## gogo (Jun 29, 2017)

sayed said:


> It's illegal in my state to call yourself an engineer or use PE, like virtually every state. The issue here is using a qualifier, like SE, in a state that does not separately license structural.


I don't know about that. 

For me it does not make any sense that there are 50 state boards doing exactly the same thing with a minor variation. There should be one national or international registry of engineers or professionals - with states that have supplementary requirements- just insisting on those - like CA, etc. 

At this point - all states have almost identical requirements of education (ABET), experience (4 + years) and examination (FE and PE). 

What is different? 

If we discuss what happens in the name of license - it is even more grey area - water resources guy is practicing electrical, electrical guy is doing structural, mechanical guy is doing electrical - I am not randomly saying this - but I have specific examples - I have seen reputed companies having director of engineering as people who do not even have a professional license -


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 29, 2017)

dvtn said:


> To those who dealt with the state of Nebraska, how long does it take for Nebraska to issue SE license by comity? I've got my NCEES record set up and am ready to transmit it to them. Just wondering how many weeks it will take for them to review and issue a license.


I sent my NCEES to them last week with the rules and regs test, will let you know when I hear back.  I sent in for NCEES MLSE review at the same time so will let you know on that too.  They said it usually takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 30, 2017)

gogo said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> For me it does not make any sense that there are 50 state boards doing exactly the same thing with a minor variation. There should be one national or international registry of engineers or professionals - with states that have supplementary requirements- just insisting on those - like CA, etc.
> 
> ...


Actually many states do NOT have identical requirements.  At least when it comes to the SE exam and designation.  Quick example:

Nevada requires: ABET, FE, 4yrs experience

Utah requires: ABET, FE, PE, 7yrs experience

That's just an easy example of two adjacent states with completely different requirements as Utah requires an additional 3yrs of experience + requires a PE as a prerequisite . Then you have other issues where a state like Alaska which requires an additional 3 credit Arctic Engineering course to receive any engineering license.  There are certainly some states that have similar requirements for some of the licenses.  But I think it's a mistake to think all the states are basically the same when it comes to licensing requirements.

Each state has their own idea.


----------



## dvtn (Jun 30, 2017)

smahurin said:


> Actually many states do NOT have identical requirements.  At least when it comes to the SE exam and designation.  Quick example:
> 
> Nevada requires: ABET, FE, 4yrs experience
> 
> ...


----------



## smahurin (Jun 30, 2017)

Utah requires 3yrs of experience after receiving your PE in order to get your SE. Utah's application is very unclear in this matter, but look at 58-22-302 (2)-e

_Each applicant for licensure as a professional structural engineer shall:... have successfully completed three years of licensed professional engineering experience..._

https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title58/Chapter22/58-22-S302.html?v=C58-22-S302_1800010118000101

I was looking into getting a Utah SE last winter and hadn't thoroughly read their bylaws and was just looking at the application (which is very unspecific).  I ended up calling them for clarification and they informed me its 3yrs post PE and sent me to that reference.


----------



## gogo (Jul 5, 2017)

smahurin said:


> Actually many states do NOT have identical requirements.  At least when it comes to the SE exam and designation.  Quick example:
> 
> Nevada requires: ABET, FE, 4yrs experience
> 
> ...


Well - I guess you did not read my message correctly. I said 

"At this point - all states have almost identical requirements..."

Yes - some states "in their wisdom" need 3 more years after PE or some need 2. I guess per my perspective - these are very minor differences.

All these states need to come on the same level and requirement - whatever that may be.

If a state has gained this wisdom that 3 more years after PE is required - then they need to share that. Are Utah citizen's health and safety more important than rest of us, that they can't share this wisdom?


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jul 5, 2017)

dvtn said:


> To those who dealt with the state of Nebraska, how long does it take for Nebraska to issue SE license by comity? I've got my NCEES record set up and am ready to transmit it to them. Just wondering how many weeks it will take for them to review and issue a license.






OHBridgeGuy said:


> I sent my NCEES to them last week with the rules and regs test, will let you know when I hear back.  I sent in for NCEES MLSE review at the same time so will let you know on that too.  They said it usually takes about 2 weeks.


Update - Just received my SE license (provisional on next board meeting) today!  Originally sent 6/14, received 7/5 so Nebraska was a 3 week turnaround.  Will update with MLSE timeline when I get it back.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jul 6, 2017)

When I applied for mine in Illinois they requested additional project experience from me and outlined what type of work they wanted to see. Since I was in Indiana applying for an SE in Illinois, they were more project specific for what they wanted to see


----------



## smahurin (Jul 6, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> Update - Just received my SE license (provisional on next board meeting) today!  Originally sent 6/14, received 7/5 so Nebraska was a 3 week turnaround.  Will update with MLSE timeline when I get it back.


Wow that's a really quick turn around for any license I would think.  Good to know.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jul 6, 2017)

Eh, when I passed the SE exam, I put SE after my name on business cards, email signature, etc. because I passed the SE exam. I worked too hard on passing that exam that two letters after my name is OK in my opinion. Hard for me to believe that someone would get too bent out of shape about it. Passing the SE exam would make someone an SE, whether or not a particular state recognizes that title or not.  Just my 2 cents. But to play by the rules I guess you should get an SE license from a state that has it. I got my SE in IL. I was pretty easy. Just have your ducks in a row.


----------



## dvtn (Jul 6, 2017)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> Update - Just received my SE license (provisional on next board meeting) today!  Originally sent 6/14, received 7/5 so Nebraska was a 3 week turnaround.  Will update with MLSE timeline when I get it back.


Thanks for the update. I applied on June 30th so hopefully I'll have in two weeks.


----------



## dvtn (Jul 6, 2017)

bassplayer45 said:


> When I applied for mine in Illinois they requested additional project experience from me and outlined what type of work they wanted to see. Since I was in Indiana applying for an SE in Illinois, they were more project specific for what they wanted to see






David Connor said:


> Eh, when I passed the SE exam, I put SE after my name on business cards, email signature, etc. because I passed the SE exam. I worked too hard on passing that exam that two letters after my name is OK in my opinion. Hard for me to believe that someone would get too bent out of shape about it. Passing the SE exam would make someone an SE, whether or not a particular state recognizes that title or not.  Just my 2 cents. But to play by the rules I guess you should get an SE license from a state that has it. I got my SE in IL. I was pretty easy. Just have your ducks in a row.


Did you guys have direct supervisors with IL SE licenses who reviewed your work? IL wants two years of experience under a licensed SE. I can't meet this requirement because I am in a non-SE state. How does someone from a non-SE state get around this issue?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jul 7, 2017)

They never asked me about being under a supervisor from Illinois. I had 7 years of experience when I applied and 3 of those years was a PE directly doing bridge work, a good year long chunk was seismic work in southern Indiana. All my work was just under an Indiana PE. I am guessing that I had so much time directly under a PE who worked on similar projects was enough


----------



## smahurin (Jul 7, 2017)

dvtn said:


> Did you guys have direct supervisors with IL SE licenses who reviewed your work? IL wants two years of experience under a licensed SE. I can't meet this requirement because I am in a non-SE state. How does someone from a non-SE state get around this issue?


Our firm has dealt with this in the past.  I would contact the state board.  Usually the response is that the experience under an SE is required if you've worked in an SE state, but they will consider work done under a PE in non-SE states as long as the work and experience are structural related.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jul 7, 2017)

smahurin said:


> Our firm has dealt with this in the past.  I would contact the state board.  Usually the response is that the experience under an SE is required if you've worked in an SE state, but they will consider work done under a PE in non-SE states as long as the work and experience are structural related.


I never had any real difficulty on this but they did require me to show that the work I did under a PE was structural related. I agree with smahurin that's how you'll likely have to proceed.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jul 7, 2017)

dvtn said:


> Thanks for the update. I applied on June 30th so hopefully I'll have in two weeks.






smahurin said:


> Wow that's a really quick turn around for any license I would think.  Good to know.


Update, received MLSE status from NCEES today, 7/7; it was ordered 6/21 so about a 2.5 week turnaround on that.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jul 7, 2017)

dvtn said:


> Did you guys have direct supervisors with IL SE licenses who reviewed your work? IL wants two years of experience under a licensed SE. I can't meet this requirement because I am in a non-SE state. How does someone from a non-SE state get around this issue?


I really got zero questions from IL. Turned application and got my letter from them a few weeks later. However, my boss has been a licensed SE in IL for years, so that may have made the process for me smoother.


----------

